# Air filtration



## Dan58 (Jun 1, 2013)

I will be scroll sawing in my basement as I have no other place to do it I want to get an air filtration system and I was looking at the small shop vac unit I wouldn't mind getting a large hanging unit but filters are so expensive and they're noisy any suggestions I know ideally I should use the larger hanging system but I thought just for the scroll saw dust the small shop back portable unit would be big enough Thanks


----------



## oldwormy (Mar 23, 2013)

Get a box fan and tape furnace filters to the front and back. Shop vacs are not designed to run continously and are too noisy. I also use a dust collector with the duct close to the saw.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I use a box fan also - 20 incher. Amazing to see the filter as it gathers up the dust.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree that MOST shop vacs are not made to run continuously. However, the more expensive ones are able to to that. I almost hate to mention it but I believe that both Fein and Festool are designed that way and are also capable of being HEPA vacs. The issue being that the prices start at $290-$350.

I do a lot of scroll saw work and think it is best to collect the dust as close to the source as possible. The dust from a scroll saw is usually very fine and can hang in the air a long time. Also, if you are using some of the exotic woods, these can pose a danger. Using a box fan may work to some degree but catching the dust as it comes off the blade is better.

I have a Hegner that I got used and built a collection system using some short pieces of PVC and fittings along with some of the loc-line flexible hose and fittings. I collect dust both above the table and below the table. I get no dust on the floor or anywhere else.

I got the loc-line pieces from Modular Hose and got a good price and quick delivery.


----------

